# My final build of 2011 *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

My son is a huge Mustang fan as I am too since my first ever car was a 1969 Mustang in this exact color. 
Revell's 1970 Boss 302 Mustang kit:

Scalefinishes Ford G Medium Lime
The rest is right out of the box.




































Now back to work on my regularly scheduled favorites.....

Chris


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet work on that! I love Mustangs and always wanted one growing up. Once the kids are all growed up and outta the house, I'd like to look in to getting an older Mustang like you have here in kit form. 

Thanks for sharing the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

super-clean!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build. I remember when I was maybe 15/16 going down to the Ford dealership and going into the service area. There was one of those Boss 302s in there in red. It certainly looked good. Yours looks about as good in green. My best friend in HS had a green '67 fastback in the color yours is but with the 289 and no stripes.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow Chris, That 'Legend Lime' BOSS 302 looks awesome.
This Revell/Monogram '70 Mustang kit is one of my all-time favorite kits.
you certainly did it justice with your fine build.
Happy New Year to you & your family.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice clean build on that Mustang. I like that color real well!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice clean build. The colors look spot-on to me. 

I'm not much into Fords but judging by your screen name, neither are you! It's good to venture away from your main interest once in a while. I've been concentrating too much on my Corvair builds recently, but I have a commission to do a '77 Firebird Esprit conversion on a Trans Am kit so that should get me out of my rut, for a while anyhow. (She wants the Firebird by the end of February as a birthday gift for her father who once owned the car, but she hasn't even gotten ONE photo of the 1:1 car to me yet!) I did the same conversion once before for a contest in "Scale Auto Enthusiast" magazine on the theme of Movie and TV cars. My build was the car from "The Rockford Files"


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, that is incredible!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys! 
I love building box stock and mainly exotics. This was a nice departure. This kit lends itself to major detailing. I was mildly surprised at some of the details. 
Chuck, I knew you'd enjoy it. Thought of you when I posted it.
Slowly back to my Mercedes SLS.
Chris


----------

